# BREEDER'S LIST



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm working on adding all the info that you have given me, but quitting for the night. If you don't see your info, that's ok...I'll be back on the job tomorrow and continue to add what you've given me. Once you see that the "under construction" note has been removed, then you can tell me if you don't see your info. Also, when I'm finished, I'll let you know.

If you want to be on the list and you haven't sent me your info yet, please do so in a PM. There are a couple of you who wanted to be on the list, but neglected to give me any info:

type of tortoise
your username
your contact info
web site if any


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok...I think I'm finished with it. If you see something I've put up that's wrong, or have a helpful suggestion, please tell me. This thread would be a good place for comments and suggestions. That way we can all weigh in on it.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 3, 2013)

The breeders are not listed in alpha order


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 3, 2013)

I did the best I could. It got a little iffy when I had sub categories, like in the RF section. I listed those who breed redfoots, then cherry heads, then northerns. Is there something else besides the sub categories?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 3, 2013)

I mean like this one:
"GREEK

tortadise
North Texas Tortoise Sanctuary/Conservation Center
http://www.tortoisesanctuary.org
[email protected]


TylerStewart
http://www.TortoiseSupply.com
[email protected] or 702-658-5659

CGKeith
contact by PM or email [email protected]"

CG should come before Tortadise


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks! I fixed it.


----------

